# Quick Silver Control Question Mercury 8 pin connector



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

I'am in the process of running my motor controls. I bought the motor with the controls attatched. He had the controls mounted on the side(side controls/Quick Silver). I need to mount the controls on the side of the center console. Money is too short to buy a new set of controls and these are basically new. The problem i have is that the 8 pin connector at the motor is pretty big.....too big to snake under my floor. I opened the side controls and see that the motor harness has numerous wires that plug into the side mount control. I would like to disconnect all the wires and snake the loose wire end through from the stern back up into the center console. I'am concerned that I may not be able to get all the wires to lay back neatly inside the side control. Got any tips? Any pitfalls I should be worried about. If I screw this up I'am gonna be :'(


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Connectors come in all shapes and sizes
find a round 8 (or more) pin watertight connector pair
use that as your splice point, either under cowl or under console.
I know most outboard manufacturers use 'em.
There may even be a round connector under the cowl at the other end of the cable.
I know there were on all my old OMC cables,
that's how I always fed them through the chase,
from the console to the motor, round connector first.
I think the connector is called a cannon plug.

something like this

http://www.georgiawatersports.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=7653&idcategory=2122


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Brett
The cannnon plug (motor end)is too big to go under the floor...thats why I am asking about running it from the motor to the console instead of from console to motor.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a cut and reconnect under the console job to me.
That leaves the wires in the control box alone.
Add a couple of junction blocks that will allow you to reconnect color to color easily.
Mount the blocks up high and dry.


----------

